# cd you just order recently that could be eventual st graal?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I just order* Figures of harmony a Box-set of 4 CD *of ars subtilior finest at my own spot to order record i know the dude he from church and has a good heart...

He order for me awesome record of choice, perhaps i impressed him whit my knowledge and earn his respect, he said to me and i quote in french: monsieur Depronfudis vous avez des gôuts pointus.

So he got me awesome record i ask and his recommandation melchior vulpius was one of them.
He said you have a wide and obscur knowledge of classical composer i hardly know or heard of.

I also ask him for this *Gombert 2 by beauty farm*(because the ensemble is that good) i put my trust in him, has a christian he a man of church so there you go.

Sometime it's long but im not in a hurry or anythng, they will come eventually, since he know what he doeing i trust is proffessionalism.

May god bless this man,more so may jesus bless this man.

:tiphat:

What about it folks im not a christian fondamentalist, but christian worship altruism toward each others.So he know i have odd bizzare (pointu) taste, he doeing his very best amen to thisi say!

Thank for reading me TC i hope i have follower around the world and beyond(lol) worlds of worlds
have a nice days.


----------

